# Contingency Money for amatures??



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Which companies (sights,releases,arrows,anything) offer contingency money to amatures??


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I know at the Las Vegas "World Archery Festival" that Carbon Express will be offering $300 for each 300 round shot if shot with Carbon Express arrow. Just sign-up at Carbon Express booth. I thought I saw that Gold Tip is offering money for winning your class flight with Gold Tip arrows.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Gold Tip does at many National Events, NFAA, IBO and ASA, sign up at the gold tip booth before the shoot and your good to go!


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I found out that Easton has contigency money for amatuers but you have to have 10 or more signed up in your class or you don't get a thing. Kinda sucks if you ask me.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

What about sights and releases?????


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Truball releases offers money to anyone that shoots their release


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ultratec1 said:


> Well I found out that Easton has contigency money for amatuers but you have to have 10 or more signed up in your class or you don't get a thing. Kinda sucks if you ask me.


Well ,I will have to call Easton on this on BJ they dont offer an E-mail service unless there is someone on AT from Easton that could fill us in on some rule like that.It would be nice to get a check from Easton or at least a shirt for placing top 3.I cant help if others dont sign up


----------



## hunter54 (Feb 18, 2003)

*pot stirring~~~~*

Just curious, why do you feel you should get paid as an amateur? :wink: :wink: 

The definition of an amateur is : Someone who pursues a study or sport as a pastime, who does not play for pay.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Must be  here Didn,t think a amature could except money in any sport. And still be classified a amature.

Later


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*Not stirring pot-- Just curious*

Why are so many people opposed to amateur's getting prize money. In most cases, amateurs pay more for their equipment than pro's, and the contingency money they recieve, from most manufacturers, is significantly less than what the pro's get. It's not like someone could make a living hustling the amateur classes. I think it's great that someone who spends so much money on travel and hotels, ect., to shoot at a major event, where there is contingency available, can get a little of that expense back for placing well. There's no harm in that is there? If a guy or girl can get back a couple hundred bucks, of the thousands they spend to get to a major event, I'm happy for them.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Must be  here Didn,t think a amature could except money in any sport. And still be classified a amature.
> 
> Later



-----
First off iam not against it.
And one that enters as a amature. In a amature enent are epected to go by the event ruels for there classification.As a Pro is expected to.

Later


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I would never expect it but after shooting the Iowa Pro-Am and winning money in the team shoot and already signing up for contingency money in my class with easton and then someone saying you have to have 10 people sign up is crazy.The money is not alot butwhy not throw a bone to the amatures to make the field feel closer to the money class its not like its free to sign up and shoot


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

possum trapper said:


> I would never expect it but after shooting the Iowa Pro-Am and winning money in the team shoot and already signing up for contingency money in my class with easton and then someone saying you have to have 10 people sign up is crazy.The money is not alot butwhy not throw a bone to the amatures to make the field feel closer to the money class its not like its free to sign up and shoot


Are you sure it doesn't mean that the class you shoot in needs at least 10 shooters shooting in that class, not 10 shooters signed up for contingency. Seems to me that it wouldn't matter how many signed contingency just as long there is sufficient competition to pay money out to a winner!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

X-SHOOTER said:


> Are you sure it doesn't mean that the class you shoot in needs at least 10 shooters shooting in that class, not 10 shooters signed up for contingency. Seems to me that it wouldn't matter how many signed contingency just as long there is sufficient competition to pay money out to a winner!


I dont know for sure


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

possum trapper said:


> I dont know for sure



For Eastons contingency program, you have to have 10 people shoot the class you are shooting in to be paid contingency money. That does not mean that 10 people have to be registered for Eastons contingency program.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Contingency Money*

In my opinion, those companies that support the amatures are the ones that we amatures should support.

My thoughts only


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Bowtech54 said:


> In my opinion, those companies that support the amatures are the ones that we amatures should support.
> 
> My thoughts only


I agree. Not that I shoot for $$ but I do like to try and get some of it back when I can. I agree with 3D Junkie too!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

3-D Junkie said:


> For Eastons contingency program, you have to have 10 people shoot the class you are shooting in to be paid contingency money. That does not mean that 10 people have to be registered for Eastons contingency program.


that is a good thing


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

This is what I was told at the Easton booth when I signed up for the Contigency money in the Easton book

" There has to be at least 10 guys signed up in the contigency book before they pay any money."

There were way more then 10 people signed up in my class and I was told that I needed more people to sign the book. 

The way I see it is if I get some then I'm happy if I don't get any then oh well. It would be nice but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

hunter54 said:


> Just curious, why do you feel you should get paid as an amateur? :wink: :wink:
> 
> The definition of an amateur is : Someone who pursues a study or sport as a pastime, who does not play for pay.


Didnt go there to win money but since they were offering I thought it would be impolite to turn it down.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

OK so heres another flaming hot question. Why isnt there a money class for BHFS? Why must I shoot a movable sight to be able to score cash. If there was a "PRO" division in BHFS I would probably shoot it. I like pins. I like to shoot gap. IMHO i think there needs to be one (unless there is then my bad) because that is what most AM's shoot that I know. If I am off base, sorry. Don't mean to beat a horse.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

wolfman_73 said:


> OK so heres another flaming hot question. Why isnt there a money class for BHFS? Why must I shoot a movable sight to be able to score cash. If there was a "PRO" division in BHFS I would probably shoot it. I like pins. I like to shoot gap. IMHO i think there needs to be one (unless there is then my bad) because that is what most AM's shoot that I know. If I am off base, sorry. Don't mean to beat a horse.



You can shoot fixed pins in the open or pro class if you choose to.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

wolfman_73 said:


> OK so heres another flaming hot question. Why isnt there a money class for BHFS? Why must I shoot a movable sight to be able to score cash. If there was a "PRO" division in BHFS I would probably shoot it. I like pins. I like to shoot gap. IMHO i think there needs to be one (unless there is then my bad) because that is what most AM's shoot that I know. If I am off base, sorry. Don't mean to beat a horse.


There was at the Iowa pro-am


----------



## 3Dfool (Jun 1, 2005)

wolfman_73 said:


> OK so heres another flaming hot question. Why isnt there a money class for BHFS? Why must I shoot a movable sight to be able to score cash. If there was a "PRO" division in BHFS I would probably shoot it. I like pins. I like to shoot gap. IMHO i think there needs to be one (unless there is then my bad) because that is what most AM's shoot that I know. If I am off base, sorry. Don't mean to beat a horse.


:thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Sword sights pays out.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I'm pretty sure Sword sights pays out.


Last I heard they did.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

I've never seen a sword sight do they have a website?


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

i do think pse does if you are shooting there bows(pse-ar-browning) and there radioXweives arrows you look at there web site to see 
www.pse-archery.com


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

3-D Junkie said:


> I've never seen a sword sight do they have a website?


http://www.swordacusite.com/



> i do think pse does if you are shooting there bows(pse-ar-browning) and there radioXweives arrows you look at there web site to see


PSE did away with their program.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pinshooter said:


> PSE did away with their program.


I believe that program was the only reason I saw so many PSE's at my range for awhile. 

It's unfortunate that they dropped it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I believe that program was the only reason I saw so many PSE's at my range for awhile.
> 
> It's unfortunate that they dropped it.


Yep I can name atleast 5 or 6 that went to your range probably that shot PSE's that I would about guarentee that want shoot PSE's again. One of them actually went back to a 8 or 10 year old High Country.

I shot indoors last night with L. Robinson and he says that the new cams are 10 times better than what they were last year and his shooting said so also!!! Too bad PSE was a year late at perfecting the cams and limbs on the Mojos.


----------

